# Ceramic DM fundraiser special



## RangerWickett (Aug 26, 2005)

Last week we posted an offer that anyone who bought a copy of the Ceramic DM ENnies fundraiser before the end of Gen Con would get a free E.N. Publishing pdf of their choice. Because coming off the convention high (and telling all my friends how cool the place was) has taken longer than expected, we should be mailing out more information to those who participated this weekend. My plan is to send out an email Sunday afternoon. If you bought a copy and you want to receive this offer, make sure you have your RPGNow.com settings set to let you receive publisher emails.


----------

